# Studying in spain -help



## Survivor_92 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello I was wondering if anyone here would be able to guide me on how i can go about applying to a few universities in spain? The truth is i am lost, there are no application forms online and i really need a guide.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

http://www.ccispain.es Take a look at this web site it may have some info, 
Also look at 
www.easyidiomas.com


----------

